
Why a Brit chose to start a business in Berlin - alicelthwaite
https://medium.com/@alicelthwaite/why-a-brit-chose-to-start-a-business-in-berlin-b1d395854dee#.hj341bb6z
======
seren
I am curious there is no mention of German fluency (or lack of). So I don't
know what is the underlying assumption: A. Everyone is speaking English so it
is a non issue. B. I am fluent in German so it is a non issue.

~~~
alicelthwaite
It's everyone speaks English so it's a non-issue! I'm not fluent in German.
Berlin is extremely welcoming to all internationals in that regard.

